# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Metrojen ja paikallisjunien kuulutukset

## Metropolitain

Elikkäs näihin asioihin littyen, minulla olisi 2 kysymystä:
1: Jos olet käynyt monessa metro/paikkallisjuna-kaupungissa, kerro oliko niissä kuulutuksia, ja niiden sisältö, sekä tietysti kaupungin nimi.
2: Onko paikkaa missä tämäntyylisiä kuulutuksia voisi kuunnella. Mieluiten semmoinen sivusto, mikä keskittyy kokonaan metroliikenteeseen, eikä mikään äänientallennuspaikka.

Kiitos jos vastaat.

----------


## SD202

Berliinissä ja Hampurissa on ainakin kuulutukset S-Bahneissa. Hampurissa kuulutettiin muistaakseni "Nächste Haltestelle (aseman nimi)" eli "seuraava pysähdys (aseman nimi)". Berliinissä on kuulutettu muistaakseni "Nächste Station (aseman nimi)". Eli "seuraava asema (aseman nimi). Berliinin tyyli on sikäli hassu, että sana "Station" ei kai edes ole saksan kieltä vaan tällä englannin kielen lainasanalla on korvattu sana "Bahnhof", joka tarkoittaa asemaa.

Tässä ainakin yksi kuulutuksia tarjoava sivusto ensi hätään:
http://www.haltestellenansage.de/ansagen/ansagen.htm

----------


## antti

Latvian Riiassa, missä tosin ei ole metroa, kuulutellaan raitsikoissa ja trollikoissa hauskankuuloisesti: esim. "naakama pietura centraala staciija" = seuraava pysäkki keskusasema.

----------


## 339-DF

Kaikkea netistä löytyykin!

Madridissa kuulutetaan seuraavasti:
Proxima Estación: Mar de Cristal. Correspondencia con: línea 8.

Eli: seuraava asema Mar de C, vaihtoyhteys linjalle 8. Siellä automaattikuulutukset hoitaa mies-nainen -kaksikko, mies lukee alkulöpinät ja nainen aseminen ja linjojen nimet. Pätkistä saksittu kuulutus on yhtä hauska kuin VR:n pätkäkuulutukset asemilla. Kaikilla linjoilla ei ole kuulutuksia.

New York:
This is 42nd Street Grand Central. Transfer is available to the 4, 5 and 7 trains and the shuttle to Times Square. Connection is available to Metro North. The next stop is 51st Street. 

tai pienemmillä asemilla:

This is 77th Street. The next stop is 86th Street.

Lisäksi sieltä tulee jatkuvasti erilaisia tylsiä ja turhia tiedotteita, jotka alkavat: "This is an importat security announcement from the New York City transit." Kun tuolla tekstillä alkaa, niin tiedää, ettei tarvii kuunnella loppuun, koska mitään tärkeää ei ole tulossa  :Wink: 

MN on lähijunaliikennettä, muut metroja. Suurimmassa osassa junista ei ole automaattikuulutuksia, vaan "conductor" huolehtii kuulutuksista niin kuin parhaaksi näkee.

Ai niin ja vielä Nykin legenda. Harmi, ettei tähän saa äänenpainoja mitenkään!

Stand clear of the closing doors please.

----------


## SD202

> Madridissa kuulutetaan seuraavasti:
> Proxima Estación: Mar de Cristal. Correspondencia con: línea 8.


Tuosta Madridin kuulutuksesta tulikin mieleeni, että Barcelonassa kuulutettiin metrossa muistaakseni "Proxima parada" (ja vaihtoyhteydet perään). Tarkoittaako "parada" sitten pysähdystä?

Automaattikuulutukset ovat kyllä usein paras tapa kertoa turisteille tietoa. Automaattikuulutukset kun on usein pyritty tekemään kirjakielellä ja s e l k e ä s t i artikuloiden. Jos kuljettaja tai asemahenkilökuntaan kuuluva hoitaa kuulutukset itse, niin paikallinen murre saattaa olla käsittämätöntä jopa paikallista kieltä osaavalle turistille.

----------


## Hape

Ehdottomasti parhaat kuullemani kuulutukset ovat Wienissä. Siellä kuulutus sanoo ensin aseman/pysäkin nimen, sitten jatkaa kaikki jatkoyhteydet. 
Esim: 'Praterstern, umsteigen zu den Linien:.....' Jos kysessä on pääteasema/-pysäkki, niin kuulutetaan tämän jälkeen:'Zug/Wagen bleibt, alle austeigen'. Samoin kuulutetaan kertalippujen lyhyiden matkojen vyöhykerajat:'Kurtzstreckengrenze' . Kaikki kuulutukset tulevat nauhalta, metrossa miesääni, raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa naisääni.
Kuulutukset ovat mieelestäni loistavat, kaupungissa outokin turisti pystyy käyttämään juokkoliikennettä vaivattomasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Elikkäs näihin asioihin littyen, minulla olisi 2 kysymystä:
> 1: Jos olet käynyt monessa metro/paikkallisjuna-kaupungissa, kerro oliko niissä kuulutuksia, ja niiden sisältö, sekä tietysti kaupungin nimi.


Mielestäni kaikissa on kuulutuksia. Myös raitiovaunuissa ja kaupunkibusseissa, joten tässä suhteessa Suomen kaupungeilla olisi syytä skarpata. 




> 2: Onko paikkaa missä tämäntyylisiä kuulutuksia voisi kuunnella. Mieluiten semmoinen sivusto, mikä keskittyy kokonaan metroliikenteeseen, eikä mikään äänientallennuspaikka.


Johan vaikeita kysyt. 

Asema ja kulkuneuvokuulutuksia ja joukkoliikenteen äänimaailmaa käytetään pop, rock ja muun moderniin musiikin rekvisiittana aina silloin tällöin. Eli muusikkopiireillä (jotka sitä harrastavat) voisi olla yhtä jos toista mielenkiintoisaa. Toinen paikka ovat TV ja radioyhtiöt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Myös raitiovaunuissa ja kaupunkibusseissa, joten tässä suhteessa Suomen kaupungeilla olisi syytä skarpata.


Nelosessa kokeiltiin 90-luvulla muutaman kuukauden ajan pysäkkikuulutuksia. Metron naisääni luki niitä. Kokeilu loppui lyhyeen, kun niistä tuli niin paljon negatiivista palautetta.

Vähän aikaa sitten jlk:lle ehdotettiin taas kuulutuksia. Luvattiin, että asiaa harkitaan (tarkoittaa siis että mitään ei tehdä).

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kuulutukset ärsyttävät ja ovat turhia. Kuunnella nyt niitä päivästä toiseen... Mielestäni valotekstilaite, jossa sama asia pyörii äänettömänä, riittää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nelosessa kokeiltiin 90-luvulla muutaman kuukauden ajan pysäkkikuulutuksia. Metron naisääni luki niitä. Kokeilu loppui lyhyeen, kun niistä tuli niin paljon negatiivista palautetta.


No johan on! Haluavatko munkkalaiset leikkiä piiloa vai mistä on kysymys? 




> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kuulutukset ärsyttävät ja ovat turhia. Kuunnella nyt niitä päivästä toiseen... Mielestäni valotekstilaite, jossa sama asia pyörii äänettömänä, riittää.


Valitettavasti näytöt ovat "epävireessä" ja joskus niitä ei näe kunnolla jos kulkuneuvossa on paljon seisovia matkustajia. Sellaiselle joka liikkuu täysin oudoilla seuduilla kuulutus on ainoa keino varmistaa missä ollaan. Tai jos sattuu torkahtamaan. 

Suomalaiset yleensä ovat niin itsekeskeisiä että eivät halua muiden hyötyvän omista ratikka- ja bussivuoroistaan. Muistan kun VR:n lähiliikenteessä aloitettiin automaattikuulutukset joka aseman kohdalla, moni vastusti niitä aluksi (varsinkin koska ne tulivat myös ruotsiksi), mutta VR pysyi kovana eikä lopettanut niitä, ja ihmiset ovat alkaneet tottua niihin, eikä kukaan kyseenalaista niitä enää. Paljon pahempaa äänisaastetta aiheuttavat mielestäni kännykät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Muistan kun kuljin aikanaan bussi 23:lla, jossa oli pysäkkikuulutukset. Pari kertaa kuljettuani rupesi ärsyttämään. Metrojen ja junien kuulutus on ihan eri luokkaa pelkästään asemavälien ansiosta.

----------


## Koala

> No johan on! Haluavatko munkkalaiset leikki&#228; piiloa vai mist&#228; on kysymys?


Nuo oli ihan hemmetin &#228;rsytt&#228;vi&#228;, en tied&#228; miksi. Ei metron kuulutukset minua h&#228;iritse, mutta nuo nelosen kuulutukset sai raivon nousemaan.

Lis&#228;ksi kun se l&#228;ssytti viel&#228; pys&#228;kilt&#228; l&#228;hd&#246;n j&#228;lkeen sen "Linja nelj&#228;-linje fyra" niin teki jo mieli siirty&#228; k&#228;velymieheksi.




> Muistan kun kuljin aikanaan bussi 23:lla, jossa oli pys&#228;kkikuulutukset. Pari kertaa kuljettuani rupesi &#228;rsytt&#228;m&#228;&#228;n. Metrojen ja junien kuulutus on ihan eri luokkaa pelk&#228;st&#228;&#228;n asemav&#228;lien ansiosta.


Itse olen kokenut my&#246;s n&#228;m&#228;. Toisella kerralla kuulutukset oli ihan p&#228;in seini&#228;. Pasilan aseman l&#228;hestyess&#228; kuulutti "Porvoonkatu-Borg&#229;gatan" yms.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisäksi kun se lässytti vielä pysäkiltä lähdön jälkeen sen "Linja neljä-linje fyra" niin teki jo mieli siirtyä kävelymieheksi.


Ehkä toteutustapa oli väärä. Riittäisi jos kerrottaisiin pelkkä pysäkin nimi eikä muuta. 3T:ssä jota mainostetaan matkailulinjana oli vielä 80-luvulla pysäkki ja nähtävyskuulutukset, neljällä kielellä. Se ei häirinnyt ketään, mutta jostain syystä ei kuuluteta enää. Vai oliko niin että ne jotka eivät kuulutuksia sietäneet kulkivat aina 3B:llä?




> Itse olen kokenut myös nämä. Toisella kerralla kuulutukset oli ihan päin seiniä. Pasilan aseman lähestyessä kuulutti "Porvoonkatu-Borgågatan" yms.


Millä keinoin kuulutusten ja vieritätekstien paikannus oikein toimii busseissa ja raitiovaunuissa? Matkamittarin vai satelliitin vai kellon mukaan, kun ne näytöt eivät tunnu koskaan näyttävän oikeaa pysäkkiä? Eikö olisi yksinkertaisinta jos kuljettajalla olisi nappi jota painaisi joka pysäkin kohdalla joka käynnistäisi *juuri oikean* kuulutuksen/näyttötekstin? Vai aiheuttaako se työmarkkinakentällä liikaa riitoja? 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> No johan on! Haluavatko munkkalaiset leikki&#228; piiloa vai mist&#228; on kysymys?


Luulenpa, ett&#228; munkkalaiset, ja muutkin nelosen matkustajat, arvostavat hiljaista ja rauhallista matkaa. On muuten mielenkiintoinen ilmi&#246;, kun aamuisin ratikka on seisomapaikkoja my&#246;ten t&#228;ynn&#228;, mutta siit&#228; huolimatta siell&#228; on kuolemanhiljaista. Kaikki matkustavat yksin, kukaan ei puhu kenenk&#228;&#228;n kanssa.





> Valitettavasti n&#228;yt&#246;t ovat "ep&#228;vireess&#228;" ja joskus niit&#228; ei n&#228;e kunnolla jos kulkuneuvossa on paljon seisovia matkustajia.


Veikkaan, ett&#228; n&#228;yt&#246;t ja kuulutukset olisi kytketty samaan systeemiin, joten olisivat sitten molemmat yht&#228; ep&#228;vireess&#228;. Kuulutukset ovat muuten teknisesti mahdollisia t&#228;ll&#228;kin hetkell&#228; livan puitteissa. Niit&#228; vaan ei k&#228;ytet&#228;.

Aikanaanhan 3T:ll&#228; py&#246;ri vuosikymmenien ajan kes&#228;isin n&#228;ht&#228;vyys- ja lopuksi pys&#228;kkikuulutukset. Muistan ainakin Uudesta Suomesta ison, l&#228;hes kokosivun jutun siit&#228; miten kuulutukset &#228;rsyttiv&#228;t p&#228;ivitt&#228;ismatkustajia ja kuljettajia. Jossain vaiheessa kuulutukset kuuluivat vain B-vaunussa kuljettajien vaatimuksesta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö olisi yksinkertaisinta jos kuljettajalla olisi nappi jota painaisi joka pysäkin kohdalla joka käynnistäisi *juuri oikean* kuulutuksen/näyttötekstin? Vai aiheuttaako se työmarkkinakentällä liikaa riitoja?


Luulen, että viimeinen lauseesi osuu nappiin. Ei ne siihen suostu.

----------


## Albert

> 2: Onko paikkaa missä tämäntyylisiä kuulutuksia voisi kuunnella. Mieluiten semmoinen sivusto, mikä keskittyy kokonaan metroliikenteeseen, eikä mikään äänientallennuspaikka.


the SubwayNut.com
Harrastajasivu, joka "on omistettu" New Yorkin metrolle. SubwaySounds-osiossa on aitoja junakuulutuksia mp3-muodossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 1: Jos olet käynyt monessa metro/paikkallisjuna-kaupungissa, kerro oliko niissä kuulutuksia, ja niiden sisältö, sekä tietysti kaupungin nimi.


Kun kukaan ei vielä Tukholmaa ole laittanut, niin laitanpa sen:

"Nästa - Frihemsplan. Bytte till tunnelbana mot - Hässelby strand."

----------


## late-

> "Nästa - Frihemsplan. Bytte till tunnelbana mot - Hässelby strand."


Noissa on aivan kamala melodia alussa  :Smile: 

Tukholman busseissa on nykyään yksinkertaiset ja hillityt automaattiset pysäkkikuulutukset. Muistaakseni naisääni. Ei ainakaan minua häirinnyt yhtään.

Hyvin tehdyt kuulutukset pystyy ohittamaan helposti. Niitä tarvitseva matkustaja osannee vastaavasti höristää korviaan.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Nelosessa kokeiltiin 90-luvulla muutaman kuukauden ajan pysäkkikuulutuksia. Metron naisääni luki niitä. Kokeilu loppui lyhyeen, kun niistä tuli niin paljon negatiivista palautetta.


Kyse on paljolti tottumisesta kuulutuksiin. Metrossa ja lähijunissahan ne kuuluvat kokonaisuuteen ja niiden olemassaoloon ei kiinnitä huomiota - Sm4-junaa lukuunottamatta jossa kuulutuksia edeltää epävireinen pim-ääni. Keväällä Jönköpingissä asuessani huomasin, miten pysäkkikuulutuksiin tottui bussissakin. Parin viikon totuttelun jälkeen niitä ei huomioinut enää kuin alitajunnassa: kun poistumispysäkin kuulutus tuli, niin havahtui siitä eräänlaisesti horroksesta johon bussin tärinässä ja mörinässä vaipui  :Smile: 




> Itse olen sitä mieltä, että kuulutukset ärsyttävät ja ovat turhia. Kuunnella nyt niitä päivästä toiseen... Mielestäni valotekstilaite, jossa sama asia pyörii äänettömänä, riittää.


Pysäkkikuulutuksilla on yksi tärkeä funktio: tarjota palvelua näkövammaisille. Heitä ei joukkoliikenteessä usein näe, mutta miksi? Olisiko yksi syy se, että kulkeminen on hankalaa? Joukkoliikenne on kuitenkin tarkoitettu kaikille...

No, ja itse ketjun aloittaneeseen kysymykseen. Vaikka alunperin kyse oli vain metrojen ja paikallisjunien kuulutuksista, niin Ruotsissa nämä kuulutukset ovat joissain kaupungeissa ehtineet tosiaan busseihinkin. Mainitsinkin Jönköpingin, jossa automaatti kuuluttaa hieman ennen pysäkkiä esim. "Nästa - Östra torget". Pysäkille saavuttuaan bussin ulkokaiuttimista kajahtaa esim. "Linje 1 mot Huskvarna". 

Jönköpingissä bussien kuulutukset olivat osa paikallista Komfram-matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmää, joka perustuu samaan tekniikkaan kuin Helsingin HELMI-järjestelmä. Bussin sijaintitieto perustuu komframissa auton tarkkuusmatkamittariin ja GPS-satelliittipaikannukseen, ja järjestelmän pitäisi korjata sijaintinsa aina oikeaksi ja siten näyttää aina oikeaa pysäkin nimeä. 

Lauri

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Noissa on aivan kamala melodia alussa


Itse melodiahan on hieno, mutta kiivastempoisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä kenties hieman liioiteltu. Sopii paremmin Ruotsin ja Tanskan välillä kulkeviin saman valmistajan kuminokkaisiin juniin, joiden linjoilla pysäkkejä on harvemmin...

Lauri

----------


## JT

> Tuosta Madridin kuulutuksesta tulikin mieleeni, että Barcelonassa kuulutettiin metrossa muistaakseni "Proxima parada" (ja vaihtoyhteydet perään). Tarkoittaako "parada" sitten pysähdystä?


Ainakin minun ollessani viime toukokuussa Barcelonassa, uudemmissa metrojunissa miesääni kuulutti ensin "Proxima Estación", jonka perään naisääni esim. "Badal" (aseman nimi). Minusta tuo oli ihan miellyttävä kuulutustapa.

Vanhojen metrojunien kuulutuksia en muista, mutta mielestäni ne olivat erilaisempia. X-Tram-pikaratikoissa kuulutusperiaate oli sama kuin uusissa metroissa, mutta miesäänen osuus oli 100%.
...

Tukholman läänissä taasen huomasin, että bussien pysäkkinäytöt toimivat lähes moitteettomasti, mutta hyvin usein järjestelmään liittyvä ääni oli muutaman pysäkin jäljessä todellisuudesta ja usein kuulutusääni olikin kytketty kokonaan pois päältä. Näin siis busseissa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse melodiahan on hieno, mutta kiivastempoisessa kaupunkiliikenteessä kenties hieman liioiteltu.


Sehän on todella ihana. Sama soitto soi myös Tvärbananilla. Kunpa sen saisi kotiin vaikkapa ovikellon ääneksi...  :Wink:  Tai kotitietokoneen Windows-tunnariksi...

----------


## Jusa

> Ehkä toteutustapa oli väärä. Riittäisi jos kerrottaisiin pelkkä pysäkin nimi eikä muuta.


"ELÄINTARHA-DJURGARDEN"
Oli siinä turisteilla ihmettelemistä, missä ne karhut on.

----------


## Compact

> Ehdottomasti parhaat kuullemani kuulutukset ovat Wienissä. Siellä kuulutus sanoo ensin aseman/pysäkin nimen, sitten jatkaa kaikki jatkoyhteydet.


No jos on näin, niin miksi eivät sitten VR:n kuulutukset kelpaisi? Nehän ovat vieläpä selkeästi suomeksi. 

Sanonkin siis, että ehdottomasti parhaat kuulutukset ovat Helsingissä VR:llä. 

Tosin vaihtomatkakuulutukset koskevat vain omaa liikennettä, mutta niinhän se on Wienissäkin tai missä muualla tahansa.

Lähijunissa kuulutetaan seuraava asema ja vaihtoyhteysjunien lähtöraiteet liikennesuunnittain, aivan kuten tuolla ulkomaallakin kai.

Esimerkiksi tänään matkatessani A-linjalla Valimosta Helsinkiin, niin ennen Huopalahtea tuli kuulutus Vantaankosken vaihtoyhteydestä lähtöraidetietoineen ja Pasilassa sitten puolestaan pääradan yhteydet.

VR:n satelliittikuulutusten alkuvuosina kuulutettiin muistaakseni kaksi tulevaa pysäkkiä kerralla: "Seuraavana Käpylä ja Oulunkylä", ja tietysti sama ruotsiksi. Seuraavalla kerralla: "Seuraavana Oulunkylä ja Pukinmäki" jne. Tuo se oli vakimatkustajia rassaavaa. Sitten taisi tulla asiakaspalautteen vaikutuksesta lyhennetty muoto "Seuraavana Käpylä". Ja nyt sitten vain pelkkä "Käpylä".

----------


## Koala

> "ELÄINTARHA-DJURGARDEN"
> Oli siinä turisteilla ihmettelemistä, missä ne karhut on.


Kai Nesteeltä Karhua saa?  :Very Happy:  Ai et tarkoittanut tätä, ok.

Sori OT, oli pakko.

----------


## late-

> Tosin vaihtomatkakuulutukset koskevat vain omaa liikennettä, mutta niinhän se on Wienissäkin tai missä muualla tahansa.


Onko? Vahvan mielikuvani mukaan Wienissä kuulutetaan Schnellbahn-junissa ihan samalla tavalla kuin muissa liikennevälineissä ja muissa välineissä vastaavasti Schnellbahnit. Liikennöitsijä on ÖBB.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR:n satelliittikuulutusten alkuvuosina kuulutettiin muistaakseni kaksi tulevaa pysäkkiä kerralla: "Seuraavana Käpylä ja Oulunkylä", ja tietysti sama ruotsiksi. Seuraavalla kerralla: "Seuraavana Oulunkylä ja Pukinmäki" jne. Tuo se oli vakimatkustajia rassaavaa. Sitten taisi tulla asiakaspalautteen vaikutuksesta lyhennetty muoto "Seuraavana Käpylä". Ja nyt sitten vain pelkkä "Käpylä".


Jos mennään pikkumaisuuksiin niin VR:n kuulutuksissa on vielä viilattavaa siinä että Pasila kuulutetaan liian aikaisin. Lännestä saavuttaessa Pasila kuulutetaan jo ennenkuin juna on edes pysähtynyt Ilmalaan, ja pohjoisesta saavuttaessa jo Käpylän kohdalla. Lopputulos on että ihmiset käyttäytyvät heti kuulutuksen alettua kuin Pavlovin koirat, he alkavat pomppia käytävälle seisomaan ja rynniä eteiseen jossa he sitten seisovat kuin tatit hikoilemassa pari minuuttia kunnes juna on perillä. Ja jos itse aikoo jäädä Pasilassa pois on pakko seurata joukkoa koska muuten jää jalkoihin. 

Ymmärrän että koska Pasila on risteysasema niin kuulutusten on alettava normaalia aikaisemmin, mutta jatkoyhteyksistä tiedottaminen voitaisiin vetää vähän lyhyemmän kaavan mukaan. Esim joka junan lähtöraiteita ei tarvitsisi kertoa, koska ne selviävät aseman monitoreista. Lähtöraiteet voivat lisäksi muuttua, joten monitoreista on kuitenkin pakko varmistaa se. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Compact, VR'n kuulutukset ovat parantuneet huomattavasti parinkymmenen vuoden takaisesta. Nyt nauhalta tulee erittäin selkeä ääni. Ja lisäksi poikkeustilanteista informoidaan hyvin junahenkilökunnan itse puhumin kuulutuksin. Siitä täydet pisteet. 
Sääli että Helsingissä osa joukkoliikenteen asiakkaista vastustaa busien ja raitiovaunujen pysäkkikuulutuksia. Onkohan kyseessä ainoastaan kuttuuriero?
Lomamatkoilla keskisessä Euroopassa olen oppinut pitämään kuulutuksia itsestäänselvänä palvluna.

----------


## ultrix

Bussien kuulutuksista en tied&#228;, koska k&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; kaikki pys&#228;kit ovat "X-pys&#228;hdyksi&#228;", ja tiheys on suuri, voisi k&#228;yd&#228; hermoille esim. linjan h18 "T&#246;&#246;l&#246;ntori - T&#246;l&#246;torg, T&#246;&#246;l&#246;n sairaala - T&#246;l&#246; sjukhus, T&#246;&#246;l&#246;n kirjasto - T&#246;l&#246; bibliotek" jne. joka p&#228;iv&#228; ja aivan per&#228;kk&#228;in. Raitiovaunuihin sen sijaan sopii (kulkevathan ne kiskoilla), kunhan ei todellakaan mit&#228;&#228;n edell&#228;mainittuja "Linja nelj&#228; - linje fyra"-l&#228;ssytyksi&#228;, eik&#228; todellakaan "Seuraavana xx - N&#228;sta xy" vaan pelkk&#228; paikannimi molemmilla kotimaisilla. N&#228;ht&#228;vyyksi&#228; ei edes 3Turistissa kannata mainita, eiv&#228;tk&#246;h&#228;n turistit hokaa itsekkin katsoa pys&#228;kin "Kansanel&#228;kelaitos - Folkpensionsanstalten" kohdalla ihastuneina KELAn monumentaalista p&#228;&#228;konttoria.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkohan kyseessä ainoastaan kuttuuriero?
> Lomamatkoilla keskisessä Euroopassa olen oppinut pitämään kuulutuksia itsestäänselvänä palvluna.


Luulen, ettei kyseessä ole kulttuuri- vaan tottumusero. Metrossa kuulutukset ovat olleet alusta lähtien, ja alussa ne olivat myös kaikille tarpeellisia. Niihin totuttiin, eikä niitä kukaan vaadi poistettavaksi. Maan alla niiden arvokin on suurempi kuin maan päällä.

Ratikoissa kuulutuksia ei ole ollut yhden linjan kesäkuukausia lukuunottamatta. Siksi ne tuntuvat oudoilta ja häiritseviltä, ja kun toimeen tulee ilmankin, niin niitä ei kaivata.

Joku tokaisi, että näkövammainen ei pärjää ilman kuulutuksia. Voi olla. Kuuro taas ei kuule niitä  :Wink:  Ei ihan kaikkia pienenpieniä erityisryhmiä voi ottaa huomioon ainakaan, jos valtavirta kokee häiriintyvänsä huomioonottamisesta. Kuljettajilla on sitäpaitsi ohje ilmoittaa sokeille tai sen näköisille, minkä linjan vaunu tulee pysäkille, ja pyynnöstä he kyllä ilmoittavat myös, missä pitää jäädä pois. Tämän olen nähnyt toimivan myös käytännössä, tosin yhden ainoan kerran.

Sama hommahan pätee moneen muhuunkin asiaan, muun muassa vaikkapa siihen, että alueella, jonne pitäisi rakentaa ratikka, sitä usein vastustetaan herra ties mistä syistä, mutta alueella, jolla ratikka jo on, siitä ei haluta luopua mistään hinnasta. Tottumus on toinen luonto, sanotaan.

----------


## antaeus

> Noissa on aivan kamala melodia alussa 
> 
> Tukholman busseissa on nykyään yksinkertaiset ja hillityt automaattiset pysäkkikuulutukset. Muistaakseni naisääni. Ei ainakaan minua häirinnyt yhtään.
> 
> Hyvin tehdyt kuulutukset pystyy ohittamaan helposti. Niitä tarvitseva matkustaja osannee vastaavasti höristää korviaan.


Tukholman metrossa on NAIS-kuuluttaja pohjoiseen mennessä ja MIES-ääni etelään lähdettäessä. 
Mutta enpä usko että sitä kukaan turisti ajattelee ja me jotka täällä asumme emme tarvitse kuulutuksia ollenkaan.

Junankuljettajat ottavat usein mikin käteensä ja yrittävät saada ihmisiä vähän nopeammin vaunuihin. Jotkut niistä ovat varsin hupaisia sanoen 'Observera att alla vagnar går mot Hässelby, inte bara de sista'. Eli kuski haluaa että porukat käyttävät kaikkia ovia, ei vaan ensimmäistä ja viimeistä...
Onneksi vaunuissa joi liikkua koko pituudella ja ei tarvitse olla 'oikeassa' kohdassa junaa sisäänastuessaan!  :Tongue: 

Kun uudet ns Vagn2000-vaunut tulivat niin SL oli löytänyt jonkun kummallisen miesäänen joka osaksi kertasi asemannimen tosi ihmeellisesä painotuksella ja sillä kundilla oli niin kumma murre että tukholmalaiset jopa apinoivat sitä ystävilleen kerrottaessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kun uudet ns Vagn2000-vaunut tulivat niin SL oli löytänyt jonkun kummallisen miesäänen joka osaksi kertasi asemannimen tosi ihmeellisesä painotuksella ja sillä kundilla oli niin kumma murre että tukholmalaiset jopa apinoivat sitä ystävilleen kerrottaessa.


Se oli kesäkuun alkua 1998. Muistan, kun C20:t olivat ensimmäisiä kertoja yleisessä liikenteessä. Jotenkin oletin, että "sen kundin puhetyyli" oli hommattu sinne ihan huomiota herättävässä tarkoituksessa. Kuulutustyyli toi mieleen jonkun viihde- tai muun sketsiohjelman. Siitä puuttui kyllä kaikki mahdollinen virallisuus.

----------


## Metropolitain

Nyt alkaa mennä sen verran offtopiciksi, että muistetaampa ne 2 alkuperäistä kysymystä.

----------


## Metropolitain

> Madridissa kuulutetaan seuraavasti:
> Proxima Estación: Mar de Cristal. Correspondencia con: línea 8.


Tuosta Madridin metrosta, mistä sä ton tiedon löysit?

----------


## 339-DF

En mistään, se perustuu vaan omaan kokemukseen. Muutaman kerran tullut matkustettua Madridissa metrolla. Tai no, on myös yksi biisi johon on sämplätty linjan 4 kuulutus, proxima estación: Esperanza. Esiintyjä Manu Chao.  :Wink:  (Esperanza tarkoittaa Toivo ja on myös naisen etunimi.)

Ne muuten kuuluttaa siinä correspondencia-kohdassa "cercanias RENFE" jos ko. asemalla on yhteys valtion lähijuniin.

----------


## antaeus

> Berliinin tyyli on sikäli hassu, että sana "Station" ei kai edes ole saksan kieltä vaan tällä englannin kielen lainasanalla on korvattu sana "Bahnhof", joka tarkoittaa asemaa.


Kyllähän saksassa on sana Station (f), aivan kuten ruotsissakin.
Der Bahnhof oli alunperin isompi asema, ehkäpä kuten pää-rautatieasema.
Mutta nykyisin se on kiinni murteesta niin Saksassa, Itävallassa ja Sveitsissä. Joten sen käyttäminen ei ole 'huonoa' saksaa.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Minulla on kokemuksia seuraavista kaupungeista ja kuulutusjärjestelmistä:
Thessaloniki: ennen vuoden 2001 lopullista rahastajista luopumista nivelutoista, oli näissä autoissa elävät kuulutukset. Rahastajan piti kertoa seuraavan pysäkin nimi, ei vaihtoyhteyksiä eikä muutakaan. Usein tosin oli kiinni rahastajan halukkuudesta ja lipunmyynnin kiireydestäkin, tuliko kuulutuksia ollenkaan. Nykyään ei ole mitään kuulutuksia missään.
Ateena: sähköjunassa kuulutukset tulivat kuvioihin hiukan ennen olimpialaisia, ilmeisesti metron mallin mukaan. Sähköjunahan lasketaan nykyään yhdeksi metron linjoista, eli linja 1. Kuulutukset hoituvat nauhalta ja sisältävät seuraavat tiedot aseman nimi, mahdolliset vaihtoyhteydet, varoitukset laiturin raosta ja Omónian asemalla teidotuksen poistumisen tapahtuvan oikean puolen laiturille.  " Epómenos stathmós Omónia. Andapókrisi me grammí dío, Ájios Andónios-Ájios Dimítrios. Apovívasi sti dexiá plevrá apováthra " Tekstit on lukenut melko neutraali naisääni, tosin lausepainotukset ovat teennäiset ja englanninkieliset versiot joskus hiukan hiomattomat. Juuri englannin runsas apukielenä käyttäminen närästää paikallisia, eikä ihme.
Metrossa on muuten samat kuulutukset, mutta asemaa kutsutaan pysäkiksi- stási. Nauhoite on toki eri naisen tekemä, laadultaan kenties aavistuksen sähköjunaa parempi. Muissa Ateenan liikuttimissa ei kuulutella, ei edes uusissa Proastiakós ( Esikaupunkilainen) lähijunissa.
Budapest: Oikea kuulutusten ystävän Mekka! Raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa on kaikissa kuulutusmahdollisuus ja ainakin ratikkalinjoilla sitä käytetään yleisesti, busseissa kokemukseni mukaan lähinnä BKV-Plus linjoilla. Kuulutus sisältää kuljettajan versiona pysäkin nimen ja päätepysäkilllä tiedon päätteestä ja usein jälleennäkemisen toivotuksen. Uusituissa Tatra T5C5 vaunuissa on kuulutusnauhat, joilta täti luettelee sitten vaihtoyhteyslitaniatkin. " A Szent János kórház következik" = " Pyhän Johanneksen sairaala seuraavana" Metrossa on tarjolla kaksikin erilaista kuulutusnauhaa, vanhempi miesäänen hyvin virallisesti, mutta silti melko kohteliaasti lukemat versiot sekä uusitun M2:n naisääninauha, joka taitaa olla sama kuin ratikoitten uudet kuulutkset. Metrossa kuulutetaan ovien sulkeutuminen ja seuraavan aseman nimi, sekä asemalle saavuttaessa nimi uudestaan ja Deák térin vaihtoyhteys toisiin linjoihin. " Kérem vigyázanok, az ajtók záródnak. A Deák Ferenc tér következik." " Deák tér, átszállóhely a Földalattin és a harmas métrón" Lähijunissa, eli Hév-junissa en muista kuulutuksia olleen.

----------


## vristo

Hongkongissa kuulutetaan kolmella eri kielellä: kantonin- ja mandariinikiinaksi seka englanniksi (ja tässä järjestyksessä). Nämä kaikki tulevat automaattisesti.

Kuulutettavia asioita ovat yleiseen tapaan seuraava asema eli "The next station is North Point (esimerkiksi)!". Asemalle tultaessa varoitetaan "railosta" junan ja asemalaiturin välissä: "Please, mind the gab between the train and the platform!". Kun ovet ovat sulkeutumassa niistäkin varoitetaan, kuten muuallakin, mutta kuitenkin hieman eri sanoja käyttäen, kuin esimerkiksi em. New Yorkissa. Hongkongin MTR-junassa sanotaan:"Please, stand back from the doors!". Samalla kuuluu terävä elektrooninen singnaali (pi-pi-pi-pi-pi...).

Kun seisot asemalla tulevasta junasta varoitetaan ja kehoitetaan päästämään poistuvat matkustajat ensin pois: "The train towards Chai Wan (esimerkiksi) is arriving! Please, let alighting passengers exit first!".

Lisäksi silloin tälloin kerrotaan matkan aikana, että: "Please, remember that drinking and eating is not allowed in the Hong kong MTR!". Ja toden totta: syöminen/juominen on kiellettyä metrossa ja siitä voi rapsahtaa 600 Hongkongin dollarin (noin 60 euroa) maksu. Tupakointi julkisella paikalla maksaa 500 euroa. Myöskään eläimiä ei saa tuoda juniin (mm. eläinperäiset Sars-keuhkokuume ja lintuinfluenssa ovat aiheuttaneet epidemioita juuri Hongkongissa), sokeain opaskoiraa lukuunottamatta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hongkongissa kuulutetaan kolmella eri kielellä: kantonin- ja mandariinikiinaksi sekä englanniksi (ja tässä järjestyksessä). Nämä kaikki tulevat automaattisesti.


Tulin juuri sunnuntaina Hongkongista. Vahvistit epäilykseni; jonkin aikaa niitä kuulutuksia kuunneltuani tulin itsekin siihen tulokseen, että varmaan se alun mongerrus, joka aina on paljon pidempi kuin englanninkielinen versio, onkin kahta eri kiinaa. Päättelin sitten, että varmaan kantonia ja mandariinia.

Huvittavaa muuten tuo entiseltä siirtomaaisännältä matkittu Mind the gap, kun sellaisia gappeja siellä ei kuitenkaan ollut. Oli kuin olisi hissistä ulos astunut. Hongkongissahan on laitureilla seinät, myös ulkoasemilla on vyötärön korkeudelle ulottuva aita portteineen.

Ja toinen huomio: tuolla matkustajamäärät ovat valtaisia ja asemat paikoin ruuhkautuneempia kuin esim. Lontoossa. Kuitenkin porttirahastus ja lipun syöttö sekä sisään tullessa että ulos mennessä toimi hyvin. Ihan turha marista siitä, ettei se muka meidän valtavilla metroasemilla ja minimaalisilla matkustajamäärillä (siis suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna) muka toimisi, kun matkanteko hidastuisi niin paljon. Hyvin se toimii, jos sen halutaan toimivan.

----------


## vristo

Tässä pari varsin asiallista videopätkää Hongkongin metrosta ja niissä kuuluu myös noita kuulutuksia. Huomatkaa myos nimim. 399-DF:n mainitsema tiivis tunnelma. Matkustajamäärät ovat todellakin hieman toista luokkaa kuin esim. Helsingin metrossa.

Linkki 1
Linkki 2

Tässä vielä erinomainen linkki, jossa kuuluu tuo seuraavan aseman sekä siihen liittyvän metrolinjan vaihtomahdollisuuden kuulutus.

----------


## vristo

> Tulin juuri sunnuntaina Hongkongista. Vahvistit epäilykseni; jonkin aikaa niitä kuulutuksia kuunneltuani tulin itsekin siihen tulokseen, että varmaan se alun mongerrus, joka aina on paljon pidempi kuin englanninkielinen versio, onkin kahta eri kiinaa. Päättelin sitten, että varmaan kantonia ja mandariinia.


 Mielenkiintoinen huomioni tuosta näiden vuosien varrelta, jolloin olen käynyt Hongkongissa: tuo mandariininkiinaksi kuulutettu osuus tuli mukaan kuvioihin vasta vuonna 2003. Aikaisemmin se oli vain kantoninkiinaksi ja sen jälkeen heti englanniksi. Nyttemmin mannerkiinalaisten muuttoa Hongkongin alueelle on paljon helpotettu ja niinpä tämä lahes koko muun Kiinan yleiskieli, mandariininkiina, on nostettu tärkeysjärjestyksessä ohi englannin. Kantoninkiinaa puhutaan lähinnä Kiinan eteläosissa, kuten Guangdongin maakunnassa sekä Hongkongin että Macaon erityistalousalueilla.

----------


## lamarjam

> Ehdottomasti parhaat kuullemani kuulutukset ovat Wienissä.


Anteeksi nyt näsäviisauteni, mutta kuusi vuotta Wienissä asuneena (v.2000-2006) en voi olla korjaamatta paria asiaa.
Pääteasemalla kuulutetaan ensin aseman nimi (esim. Reumannplatz. Endstation (=pääteasema). Umsteigen zu den Linien.... Bitte alle aussteigen (=Poistukaa, kiitos.) Sekä metroissa, että raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa on sama miesääni (ainakin nykyään). Joillain bussilinjoilla ei kuulutuksia ole ollenkaan, joillekin on juuri tullut kuulutukset, jolloin kuulutus tulee nauhalta ja ääni on naisääni.
Paikallisjunissa on myös kuulutukset: Nächste Halt, Meidling. Nykyään ollaan ruvettu kuuluttamaan myös kaikki oleellisimmat vaihtoyhteydet, eli muut paikallisjunat ja metrot. Pääteasemalla naisääni (paikallisjunissa on siis aina sama naisääni kuulutuksissa) sanoo ensin normaalin kuulutuksen ja sen jälkeen," Dieser Zug endet hier. Auf Wiedersehen!"

----------


## lamarjam

> Onko? Vahvan mielikuvani mukaan Wienissä kuulutetaan Schnellbahn-junissa ihan samalla tavalla kuin muissa liikennevälineissä ja muissa välineissä vastaavasti Schnellbahnit. Liikennöitsijä on ÖBB.


Metroissa, ratikoissa ja busseissa Schnellbahnit kuulutetaan samalla tavalla kuin metrotkin, eli mikäli asemalla on metro- tai schnellbahn-vaihtoyhteys, niin aseman tai pysäkin nimen jälkeen kuulutetaan schnellbahn, tai u-bahn ja muiden vaihtoyhteyksien mukana sitten tarkemmin metro- tai schnellbahnlinjan numero. Schnellbahnissa taas  kuulutetaan vain metrot. Kuulutukset ovat erilaisia kuin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen liikennevälineissä.

----------


## Hape

Lamarjam, olen ilmeisesti muistanut hieman väärin. Korjaaminen on tietenkin sopivaa.
Edellisestä käynnistäni Wienissä on jo yli kymmenen vuotta, joten yksityiskohdat ovat saattaneet unohtua.

----------


## LVi

Liikennevirasto on aloittanut pääradan lähiliikenneasemien sinisten opastekilpien uusimisen. Tähän mennessä ovat valmistuneet Käpylä ja Oulunkylä, tänään asennettiin kilpiä Pukinmäen asemalle.

Mahdollisesti kilpiuudistukseen liittyen kuului tänään Pukinmäen asemalla noin klo 14.55 automaattikuulutus, joka varoitti ohittavasta (K-) junasta. Kuulutuksen naisääni ei kuulostanut VR:n Eija Ahlbergilta.

----------


## zige94

> Mahdollisesti kilpiuudistukseen liittyen kuului tänään Pukinmäen asemalla noin klo 14.55 automaattikuulutus, joka varoitti ohittavasta (K-) junasta. Kuulutuksen naisääni ei kuulostanut VR:n Eija Ahlbergilta.


Kuulutus on osa VR:n uudistunutta informaatiojärjestelmää, joka varoittaa tästä lähtien aina väliasemilla esimerkiksi Käpylä, Pukinmäki ja Tapanila ohittavasta junasta. Myös asemien "sisäänkäynneillä" olevat isojen näyttöjen "tyyli" jolla seuraavat lähtevät junat näkyvät on vaihdettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Uudessa kuulutusjärjestelmässä on aika paljon säätämistä vielä ainakin ajatusksen osalta. Esim Espoon keskuksessa sattuu aina niin, että kun ensin saapuu IC-juna Turusta Helsinkiin ja muutama  minuutti myöhemin paikallisjuna, niin molemmat junat kuulutetaan ennenkuin IC on edes saapunut., eli paikkoja ja junatyyppejä huonosti tunteva matkustaja voi luulla IC-junaa paikallisjunaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Kuulutuksen naisääni ei kuulostanut VR:n Eija Ahlbergilta.


Eikö se olekaan enää Kare? :o

----------


## Jykke

> Eikö se olekaan enää Kare? :o


Sama henkilö.

Tässä kuulutukseen liittyvässä ketjussa ei näemmä ole puhuttu sanaakaan huomioäänistä ennen varsinaista kuulutusta. VR:n korvia raastava bling-blong(!) on toki huomiota herättävä, mutta omasta mielestäni hiukan ikävähkö tapaus. Omasta mielestäni mielekkäin kuulutusääni on saksassa hyvin yleinen: donng! Herättää huomion, mutta on miellyttävä korville. Kyseinen ääni kuuluu tämän videon alussa.

EDIT: Kas. Sivulla kaksi olikin pari lausetta aiheesta ollutkin jo.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä kuulutukseen liittyvässä ketjussa ei näemmä ole puhuttu sanaakaan huomioäänistä ennen varsinaista kuulutusta. VR:n korvia raastava bling-blong(!) on toki huomiota herättävä, mutta omasta mielestäni hiukan ikävähkö tapaus. Omasta mielestäni mielekkäin kuulutusääni on saksassa hyvin yleinen: donng! Herättää huomion, mutta on miellyttävä korville.


Itse olen (asemien) kuulutusten huomioäänistä (onko oikea termi "etumerkki"? tuollaisen olen joskus kuullut) eniten pitänyt Ranskan SNCF:n nykyistä edellisestä äänestä. Sitä kuulee toisinaan vielä joskus jossain (muistaakseni ainakin joskus vuosi sitten kuulin RER:ssä) vaikka suurilla asemilla se on jo korvattu SNCF:n uudella äänellä, josta en pidä yhtä paljon. (SNCF:n uusi "sonoorinen identiteetti" on käsittääkseni tämän firman työn tulos.)

----------


## LVi

> Kuulutuksen naisääni ei kuulostanut VR:n Eija Ahlbergilta.


Itse itseäni korjaten: Toki kuuluttaja on Eija Ahlberg. Tässä varoituskuulutuksessa ääni kuulostaa vain tavallistakin konemaisemmalta.

----------


## play2002wh

Voiko VR:n kuulutukset ladata jostain?

----------


## Ahalm

Ei ole VR:n nauhoituksia, mutta pari mielenkiintoista nauhoituksia käsittelevää videota Lontoosta. Ensimmäisessä tarkoituksella syötetty kaikki kuulutukset, toisessa junan järjestelmät ovat menneet sekaisin ja sylkeneet kaiken tuntemansa ulos. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho8pqMc9q8c
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct9COwWu69k

----------


## ultrix

> Voiko VR:n kuulutukset ladata jostain?


Joskus vuosia sitten kiersi irkissä jotain hassuttelupätkiä, mitä joku harrastaja oli parsinut kokoon kuulutusbiiteistä. Tyyliin _"Tämä on Pendolino-juna Vantaankoskelle, pysähdymme kaikilla asemilla. Junan ravintolavaunu on tänään suljettu. Matkalippuja voi ostaa osastoista, jotka on merkitty lipunmyyntitunnuksin."_ Ilmeisesti joku oli siis saanut haltuunsa kuulutus-CD:n. Mutta mistään päin nettiä en ole näitä huumoripätkiä enää pitkään aikaan löytänyt, enkä varsinkaan itse kuulutus-CD:n iso-tiedostoa (jos sellaista edes on).

----------


## 339-DF

Osaako joku vahvistaa muistikuvani taikka vahvistaa sen vääräksi. Minusta nimittäin metrossa on kuulutettu Sörnäisten asema vähän pidemmällä öö:llä kuin miten se vuonna 2018 tavanomaisesti äännetään. Ei nyt ihan kahden kirjaimen mittaisena, mutta sellaisen puolentoista ö:n mittaisena, Söörnäinen. Tällaisena hassuna nostalgikkona olen pitänyt tuosta, onhan paikannimi muinoin äännetty suomeksi noin, vaikka nykyään ö on lyhyt ja vain ruotsissa on pitkä ö. Mutta kun äsken kävin YouTubessa kuuntelemassa, niin Sörnäinen oli siellä kyllä lyhyellä ö:llä.

Onko tuo aseman nimi siis jossain vaiheessa nauhoitettu uudelleen ja onko ö silloin lyhentynyt, vai onko muisti tehnyt minulle tepposet?

----------


## mv

Kuulutuksista ei ole havaintoa, mutta tuo pitkä muoto on ollut käytössä reilut sata vuotta sitten, näin kertoo kaupungin virallinen nimistötietokanta.

----------


## APH

Täällä on metrokuulutuksia tallennettuna. Sörnäinen 1 on uusi nauhoitus ja sörnäinen 2 vanha nauhoitus, joka oli peruskorjaamattomissa junissa käytössä. Samalla huomaa, että ei tuo Sörnäisten ääntäminen tunnu muuttuneen  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Ei tunnu, ei. On se ihmisen muisti kumma, kun sitä ihan varmasti muistaa asioita, jotka eivät sitten olekaan niin kuin ne on muistavinaan. Samahan on tullut esille silloin tällöin mm. rikostutkinnoissa.

----------


## Compact

Kyllähän se alun perin ja pitkään oli Söörnäinen-Söörnees.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllähän se alun perin ja pitkään oli Söörnäinen-Söörnees.


Puhuin tänään yhden harrastajan kanssa, joka myös oli aivan varma siitä, että kuulutuksessa on ollut sellainen puolitoistakertainen ö. Että ehkä en nyt kuitenkaan ole niin reikäpää kuin luulin. Kiitos!

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

Voisiko mistään saada Länsimetron asemakuulutuksia ja 2015-vuoden kuulutuksia "Ruoholahti", "Vuosaari" ja "Mellunmäki", joissa on lopussa "Juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja nouskaa junasta"?

----------


## Fa55

Onkohan kuulutuksiin koskaan suunniteltu lisätä pelkän aseman nimen lisäksi tärkeimpiä vaihtoyhteyksiä? (esim runkolinjabussit ja rautatientorilla kauko- ja lähijunat, tulevaisuudessa jokeri ja muut pikaraitiotiet ja pisararata hakaniemessä?)

Ja tietääkö kukaan miksi se kuulutus muuten tulee niin aikaiseen nykyään? Joskus tuli vasta asemalla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mahtaakohan kukaan tietää oliko metrojen kuuluttajaääni ennen 1990-luvulta lähtien toiminutta Carla Rindelliä ollut VR:ltä tuttu Eija Kare?

----------


## Markku K

> Kyllähän se alun perin ja pitkään oli Söörnäinen-Söörnees.


Ja ihan aluksi:
"Seuraavaksi Söörnäinen - nästan Sörnäs"

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Mahtaakohan kukaan tietää oliko metrojen kuuluttajaääni ennen 1990-luvulta lähtien toiminutta Carla Rindelliä ollut VR:ltä tuttu Eija Kare?


Lisäyksenä vielä videomateriaalia vuodelta 1988 youtubessa, jossa voi kohdassa 00:46 kuulla vanhan metrokuulutuksen

----------


## CarrusLiner OMSI

> Lisäyksenä vielä videomateriaalia vuodelta 1988 youtubessa, jossa voi kohdassa 00:46 kuulla vanhan metrokuulutuksen


Saisinko linkin?

----------


## huusmik

> Saisinko linkin?


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xFqdlvYHhYM Onko kyse tästä videosta?

----------

